# Army Painting Challenge - Entries April 2014 - Final entry count



## humakt

Here are the final entries for April.

iraqiel 









Jacobite 









Mossy Toes 









Nordicus 









Oldman78 









Relisa 









Ring Master "Honka" 










Of all the people who entered (32 members in all entered the at least one unit) I have the following list of people who entered enough to be able to receive the challenge award. I have given a single by for any needed it due to me buggering up February and March. Please contact me if you think you should be included and I will happily take a look into this. For all those who completed the challenge well done and your award will be included in the next round of Heresy Awards.

emissaryofdark 
GrimzagGorwazza 
iamtheeviltwin 
iraqiel 
Jacobite 
KjellThorngaard 
Mossy Toes 
Nordicus 
Oldman78 
Relisa 
Ring Master "Honka" 
Septok


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Well done to all who completed the challenge this year. Roll on the next one.


----------



## Old Man78

An emotional competition, congratulations to all, cant wait to see this years work, but I'm chickening out lol


----------



## Nordicus

Well done to all those who completed the challenge - Here's to next year! :drinks:


----------



## Mossy Toes

humakt said:


> emissaryofdark
> GrimzagGorwazza
> iamtheeviltwin
> iraqiel
> Jacobite
> KjellThorngaard
> *Some listless, clumsy schmuck*
> Nordicus
> Oldman78
> Relisa
> Ring Master "Honka"
> Septok


Gratz all! Whew, that's a relief to have actually been successful.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin

humakt said:


> emissaryofdark
> GrimzagGorwazza
> *iamtheeviltwin* - Slacker Extraordinaire
> iraqiel
> Jacobite
> KjellThorngaard
> Mossy Toes
> Nordicus
> Oldman78
> Relisa
> Ring Master "Honka"
> Septok


Grats to all who finished. :victory: I was glad to get it done this year despite coasting the last two months. Real life is a bitch sometimes.

Looking forward to the coming year :good:


----------



## Ring Master "Honka"

humakt said:


> Here are the final entries for April.
> 
> emissaryofdark
> GrimzagGorwazza
> iamtheeviltwin
> iraqiel
> Jacobite
> KjellThorngaard
> Mossy Toes
> Nordicus
> Oldman78
> Relisa
> Ring Master "Honka"
> Septok



yay well done all who made it.

was going to roll on and continue this years. 

but i ran out of models


----------



## Tawa

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> was going to roll on and continue this years.
> 
> but i ran out of models


Beg pardon.....?


TEH END-TIMEZ IZ HERE!!! :scare:


----------



## Relise

Well done everyone!!!

The picture for my last entry seems to have disappeared so here it is again:










When you come to give out the awards my member name is Relise not Relisa - Just in case you can't find me!!


----------

